# Decodificador BCD a hexadecimal



## Vicograt (Mar 23, 2006)

Alguien seria tan amable de facilitarme el diseño de un circuito, para pasar de BCD a hexadecimal y mostrarlo en un display de 7 segmentos, el de BCD a decimal ya lo tengo, pero necesito de BCD a hexadecimal (0-F);


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

Dedusco que lo quieres en realidad es un deco de HEX a Siete Segmentos , ya que un BCD a HEX no tiene sentido. 

No exite un chip comercial de HEX a Siete Segmentos ,tendrias que hacerlo tu mismo con un PLD


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> Alguien seria tan amable de facilitarme el diseño de un circuito, para pasar de BCD a hexadecimal y mostrarlo en un display de 7 segmentos, el de BCD a decimal ya lo tengo, pero necesito de BCD a hexadecimal (0-F);



Hola, Encápsulado creo que no lo hay, pero acá hice uno, espero le sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/

Saludos


----------



## mario18560 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola:

El unico display-integrado que conozco que hace lo que pides es el TIL311.

TIL311 HEXADECIMAL DISPLAY WITH LOGIC
SOLID-STATE HEXADECIMAL DISPLAY WITH INTEGRAL TTL CIRCUIT TO
ACCEPT, STORE, AND DISPLAY 4-BIT BINARY DATA.

Puedes bajar el PDF de Internet.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Druchox (Oct 7, 2007)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> Dedusco que lo quieres en realidad es un deco de HEX a Siete Segmentos , ya que un BCD a HEX no tiene sentido.
> 
> No exite un chip comercial de HEX a Siete Segmentos ,tendrias que hacerlo tu mismo con un PLD



Hola! Saludos. Mira yo necesito hacer un decodificador de Hexadecimal a BCD, como lo podria hacer?


----------



## clocko (Oct 16, 2007)

ni de BCD a Hexadecimal ni de Hexadecimal a BCD en todo caso para hexadecimal a BCD seria omitir los numeros del 10 al 15 y eso es todo, pero si a lo que te refieres es hacer un decodificador hexadecimal a 7 segmentos aqui en los foros ya hay uno hecho solo que con el nombre equivocado, pero igual es lo que buscas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/


----------



## Ninhou (Nov 13, 2007)

Yo ando buscando uno igual, que en un display de 7 segmentos  se vea el  0, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,b,C,d,F,G , en el que no sea tan engorroso hacerlo usando un 4532b (es que lo tengo a mano)  u otro IC  parecido pero que no sean muchos, saben solo tengo un protoboard   y la tarea es para mi colegio, espero respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola.

Mira este circuito, tal vez sea lo que buscas.

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Gabetelecom (Jun 1, 2013)

*Hola a todos* tengo una duda es posible mostrar numeros hexadecimales en un display, en realidad me han mandado eso en la univ, y he tratado de hacerlo y hasta ahora nada, eso si fueron muy especificos el profesor en mandar la asignacion con un multiplexor, incluso ya nos mandaron uno que mostraba los numeros del 0 - 9 y luego del 9 un punto decimal y no los caracteres extraños que manda con el codif, lo hicimos con el 151.

Ahora esta segunda practica sera mostrar numeros y letras del 0 - F nos dijo que con ese mismo se podria lograr cambiandoles las condiciones del multi. Pero me he quedado atascado les agradeceria enormemente alguna ayuda!! 

Porcierto imagen 1 practica donde va del 0 al 9 mas punto.
lo dejo simulado en circuit maker.
*
Saludos!!*


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola Gabetelecom

Necesitarías, cuando el número de entrada por medio de KPD1 sea mayor que 9, conectar el Display al circuito que pretendes diseñar.

Las salidas de ese KPD1 irían a la entrada a tu nuevo circuito para que encendieran de la A a la Fen el Display.
Creo que con el 74LS151 no lo puedes lograr; o cual es tu idea ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gabetelecom (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola Mr Carlos, gracias por tu respuesta..

Bueno si eso estaba creyendo desde un principio, por que he tratado hacer que de con la función del integrado y me parece que es muy difícil que resulte, la idea era hacer el proceso mas sencillo pero voy a montarlo como dices amigo, hago la función y la anexo al display, luego del numero 9. Es lo mas seguro.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola Gabetelecom

Creo que te serviría un circuito similar al 74LS151 pero con 4 entradas de control S.
Unas compuertas OR de 2 entradas en donde sus salidas irían al Display, luego una entrada a las salidas del 74LS47 y la otra entrada a las salidas del nuevo MUX.
En este MUX Programas los segmentos que deben encender para formar las letras del a A a la F.

Con un comparador de magnitud puedes detectar cuando el KPD1 esté mostrando un número mayor a 9 y con ello habilitar el MUX.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

